# مسألة بحاجة إلى حل -تغير الضغط بالنسبة لتغير درجة الحرارة



## WAT (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عندي المسألة التالية و عجزت عن إيجاد حل لها أرجو منكم المساعدة 

خزان يحوي غاز بترولي مسال LPG حجم الخزان : 150m3 كيف نحسب تغير الضغط بالنسبة لتغير درجة الحرارة (الحجم ثابت = حجم الخزان ) , علماً أنه داخل الخزان يوجد الغاز بشكليه الغازي و السائل 

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بهاءالدين (27 يونيو 2008)

الاخ العزيز
القانون العام للغازات pv= mrt
اعتقد انك من هذة العلاقه تستطيع الحصول على ماتريد مع الاعتبار مجازا ان الغاز داخل التنك 
كله فى الصورة الغازيه


----------



## بهاءالدين (27 يونيو 2008)

ارجو اذاكان لديك تفاصيل اكتر اطلعنا عليها وربنا يسهل


----------



## WAT (28 يونيو 2008)

*تغير الضغط مع الحرارة ......................*

مشكور على الرد , ولكن المشكلة هي أن الغاز موجود بحالتيه الغازية و السائلة , و السؤال كيف تطبق العلاقة المذكورة , هل نطبقها على الغاز و السائل , أم نهمل الغاز و نطبقها على السائل , علماً أن كمية السائل أكثر بكثير من الغاز


----------



## matrix_eng2001 (28 يونيو 2008)

اخي يرجي الاخذ في الاعتبار انه عند زياده درجه الحراره تزداد معدلات التبخير للسائل بالاضافه الي زياده ضغط الغاز لذلك للمساعده في حل مشكلتك تحتاج تحتاج لحساب الضغوط كل علي حده و الله اعلم


----------

